# Fright catalog sale--don't bother!



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Was all excited I got a email that everything is 50% off. Went to the site and EVERYTHING is out of stock!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I really think FC has been sold out, changed ownership, or something. Last year, they launched a new and quite expensive line called Abominations. They carried pro-haunt expensive actor-based BIG props. Heck, this summer they had some good stuff that I bookmarked for later. First place I ever saw a stalkabout. Come August and September, it looked like Party City's Halloween selection - none of my bookmarks were valid, now they are offering mostly mass produced costumes and some smaller props. The Abominations line is still featured on the main page display, but are nowhere to be found if you wanted to buy them.

I'll also point out their F rating with the BBB.


I've bought from them in the past, but will no longer do so.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I checked them out early in the season to see what was new and it was as you said: Some nice looking stuff on their frontpage but nowhere to be found in their listings.


----------



## mikeem99 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Fright catalog is just another alias for costumesupercenter*



Death Wraith said:


> I checked them out early in the season to see what was new and it was as you said: Some nice looking stuff on their frontpage but nowhere to be found in their listings.


They both suck..,

They shipped me a broken prop that was returned to them previously damaged 


They tried to substitute laughing hag prop for some cheap skeleton??
Am I not supposed to notice??


----------

